# BIK calculator for a company car



## Jonathan (24 Sep 2006)

Does anyone know of an online Benefit In Kind taxation calculator for company car drivers in Ireland ?


----------



## hjrdee (25 Sep 2006)

[broken link removed]

Just done a quick google search and came up with this. Not sure if its any good, I haven't used it.


----------

